# tune a stock LS2?



## bluefox (Jul 29, 2010)

So I am new to the GTO world and was wondering if you are able to tune a stock block. I plan on modding it down the road, prob winter, but not sure how far down the road. Thinking of things like one piece drive shaft, engine mounts, intake and exhaust. But those all wont be at once so thats why I am wondering if I can tune the stock block.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can tune a stock GTO. It will net you about 15+ HP and is very noticable. You can also lower the fan temps so they kick in sooner, ect. If you have an A4, your in for even more treats when your shifting so much crisper.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey. Yeah i asked the same question when i bought my car a month ago. A few people have said theres nothing wrong with tunning a stock LS motor. They were also saying you could gain a good 20 HP out of it if you do a tune. Imma save up 300 bucks and get tuned because i dont see me modding my car anytime untill the spring except for exhaust and the car came with a intake. But no theres nothing wrong with modding a stock LS motor. You will benifit out of it and gain and see if everything is working right.


----------



## bluefox (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh sweet. 15-20 HP is great. Just want to open it up before i start modding, if I do that is. So would this have to be a full dyno tune or a hand programmer tune in order to get all the power out of it?


----------



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

You are better off getting a full tune, like 06ohsixgoat said it would be maybe 300-400 bucks and you will likely be able to get a dyno run. buying a hand held tuner will run you about the same price but there are a million tuners and choosing the right one is hard, i prefer professional tunage, then again I would almost wait until you get the exhaust, intake, get some High flow cats and maybe some kooks heads and dyno it then. Only reason is you will probably want to tune it again when you add those to get the every thing on the same page and working to the full potential, just thinking about saving a few bucks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Most people that tune do very discounted re-tunes so it doesn't competely drain the bank.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

well kjsalter people with 3 to 4k that can spend that on there motor ... if they dont have 300 bucks to tune it again then they shouldNT mod the car lol. my opinion


----------



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

lol, sorry im just using my thought process of what im doing over the next month or so!


----------



## bluefox (Jul 29, 2010)

Good thoughts. I may not mod for a while, have to have the money first haha. Would it really by worth it to tune the stock set up or should i just save the 300 bones and put it towards my list of mods? Not going to the drag strip or anything so not looking to make the best E.T's (yet)


----------



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

I actually just talked to a buddy of mine with a G8 GT, those have the LS2 engine as well, he put Flow Master 44's and a CAI, had it tuned and he jumped from about 300 area RWHP to about 350 RWHP, TRQ was just behind that!! so you may be able to get a nice 20 HP bump from the stock motor with no mods! if you just want a little extra power to beat up on the mustang GT's then I would say for $300 do it! Its almost the same as buying an intake but a little more power!


----------



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

and you might get a little better MPG to!


----------



## bluefox (Jul 29, 2010)

Thats good info thanks. Yeah would be nice to beat up on the Stangs round town haha


----------



## ms38w (Nov 16, 2010)

kjsalter said:


> You are better off getting a full tune, like 06ohsixgoat said it would be maybe 300-400 bucks and you will likely be able to get a dyno run. buying a hand held tuner will run you about the same price but there are a million tuners and choosing the right one is hard, i prefer professional tunage, then again I would almost wait until you get the exhaust, intake, get some High flow cats and maybe some kooks heads and dyno it then. Only reason is you will probably want to tune it again when you add those to get the every thing on the same page and working to the full potential, just thinking about saving a few bucks!



Know a good dyno tuner near Roanoke, VA? My motor was a 6.0L bored/stroked to 6.7L with all the goodies internally, but the email tunes aren't doing the job. 

Thanks


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Tune it yourself with some software.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

kjsalter said:


> I actually just talked to a buddy of mine with a G8 GT, those have the LS2 engine as well, he put Flow Master 44's and a CAI, had it tuned and he jumped from about 300 area RWHP to about 350 RWHP, TRQ was just behind that!! so you may be able to get a nice 20 HP bump from the stock motor with no mods! if you just want a little extra power to beat up on the mustang GT's then I would say for $300 do it! Its almost the same as buying an intake but a little more power!


Well you dont need the tune to beat up on stangs lol. I have cat-back striaght pipe and intake. my buddies 04 with 7k top end build. yeah he still has trouble catching me


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

G8 GT doesn't have an LS2 in it


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Technically it does if you change out the cam & lifters, and tune out DOD.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Technically it does if you change out the cam & lifters, and tune out DOD.


I belive they have a different intake mani and heads as well.


----------



## DIEHAPPY (Dec 5, 2010)

So if your going to get a tuner for yourself (not dyno) what is the best? looking to tune a stock motor with air box and cat back only


----------



## steven623 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Hi I Have one*

I have a DiabloSport SLP tuner for sale. In the box if you need one.


----------

